# The SkullHub



## Neverhart (May 28, 2012)

I haven't posted in a while, so I thought I'd give ya'll an updated:

I've been imagining this implementation of Division 6's Midify Your Skull board for a year and a half now, and I'm very excited to see it all come together.

Here's the rat's nest version:

View attachment 132936


And here's the current state of the SkullHub:

View attachment 132937


The SkullHub is where my 3 hacked Gemmy skulls plug in - I installed a CAT5 jack in the bottom of each skull, and when it's all working the other end will plug in to the jacks installed in the cutouts in this box. Power is supplied by 2 4XAAs hooked up to a switch, and MIDI plugs in to the small jack visible to the right of the power switch.

I have a routine recorded in Pro Tools, which will route audio to one of 5 speakers in the yard, with MIDI tracks "playing" the jaw motors and LED eyes. Also included in the PT session is a 3-axis skull speaking as a carriage driver, and inside the carriage is a skeleton that will only be visible when the sequence turns on a backlight strobe - via a relay circuit I built - and screams via the fifth audio track running from PT!-)


----------

